# Thought I'd share pics of my garage for all to enjoy



## bignastyGS (Oct 5, 2010)

24x48 with a 12x24 lean to for parking my Featherlite aluminum trailer out from the weather. I am now currently adding a 12x 21 ft addition to the back for storage of my wood pellets and outside tools as well as mowers...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done! Certainly enough room to stretch out there. Hope you don't get a lot of snow.......That lean too would cause a great deal of grief here in Northern Idaho! You going to put in a slab and insulate it for heat?


----------



## bignastyGS (Oct 5, 2010)

I had 3 ft of heavy snow on that lean-to and to be honest,I was a bit worried,but I have had absolutely no issues with it. Most of the time the snow blows up over that side and the heavier snow is on the other side. I am planning on cementing the floor not this spring,but maybe the spring of 2012,as my wife is currently back in school for an LPN since her job left to Mexico. I was hoping to do it this spring,but we had to cut back alot this years. I am also going to insulate the sides of the garage with a product from Prodex that is actually bubble wrap with foil that is specifically made for metal buildings and the ceiling is going to be insulated using 1 1/2 inch thick insulated garage door panels which is really popular here and somewhat cheap.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I know what you mean. I had about 6 feet of heavy packed wet snow on all my roofs 2 years ago, before I finally got up and spent until about 4 in the morning shoveling, then within 10 hours it warmed up and began raining and everything else slid off. My firewood storage building is stacked to the peak, so I never worry about that roof. I love that 1941 JD by the way. I keep needling the wife for something like that, but haven't won a lotto yet so the 04 and the 82 will have to do for now.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

bignastyGS, thanks for sharing the pics, very nice garage.major progress already showing.
I have missed the pic of a 41 JD that tractor beam mentioned.


----------



## bignastyGS (Oct 5, 2010)

DrBailey,
Here is the thread with my 41 H

http://www.tractorforum.com/f189/my-1941-john-deere-h-15176/


----------



## Tarp_man (Nov 4, 2010)

Excellent garage. It won't be long and you will be running out of storage. Trust me. I built a garage building very similar to this size. A 36 x 56 with overhead storage. I built it for future RV & boat storage. No need to put a cover over that RV in the future.


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice garage. I could use more room to.


----------



## bignastyGS (Oct 5, 2010)

This is what I used to have....



















That was last winter when I needed storage for my wood pellets. Next month,I will be adding a 12 deep x 21 ft wide out building to house the pellets(which aren't in the garage at the moment) as well as lawn mower items,outside tools etc..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Substantial upgrade indeed! I know I've seen these pictures somewhere else before.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

When goal's are ,set and met,and dream's come true. Life is good! looking GOOD bignastyGS


----------



## CRUSADER (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice looking building.


----------



## crazyhorse (Dec 24, 2010)

Congratulations, looks great.
Hope you enjoy it for many years.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought the old one was kinda romantic looking...but what does a ******* from Alabama know,,,,LOL!!! The new one looks nice, very nice. I am running out of room too. I think I am going for a Lock and Key Butler Job this time....maybe 80'X 100' will be enough, I dunno!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Nasty, With all that room, is the GS out of primer? I noticed it's an older post.


----------

